# ¿Cual es la ultima version del Proteus?



## Atiq7 (Dic 22, 2006)

Quisiera saber cual es la ultima version del Proteus, porque baje unos ejemplos y con la version que tengo no la puede abrir.

Gracias.


----------



## ratoseco (Dic 22, 2006)

La última versión de Proteus es 7.0, pero la aversión que es trabajar es 6.9 SP5


----------



## metaljage (May 2, 2008)

la verdad la ultima version de proteus es la 7.1 q trae mejores cosas y es mas facil de manejar


----------



## marcos gutierrez (May 2, 2008)

La ultima version es la 7.2 sp 2 tambien es buena


----------



## mnicolau (May 2, 2008)

Justo hoy me puse a probar esa versión 7.2 me gustó bastante sobre todo q vengo del PCB Wizard q hace las cosas muy sencillas, encima anduve teniendo problemas con ese asi q voy a empezar a hacer los circuitos en el proteus me parece..

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 26, 2009)

segun 7.4 sp3


----------



## emdj PT10 (Mar 27, 2009)

bueno viendo las opiniones, respondo que la última versión es la 8.
de seguro que en comentarios posteriores dirán otras más avanzadas(logicamente por el paso del tiempo) , pero hasta la fecha de hoy esa es la última.


----------



## sequitora (May 24, 2009)

Hola, pues la pagina dice que va en en la 7.5 sp3


----------



## emdj PT10 (May 25, 2009)

Bueno a decir verdad la pagina principal nos presenta la versión 7.5


----------



## foso (Jun 25, 2009)

hola. ¿en donde puedo bajarme la version completa de Proteus totalmente gratis? o no se consigue. Otra: esa version gratuita que te dan en la pagina oficial : es mas o menos buena, quiero decir ¿se puede hacer algo o está muy limitada?
saludos


----------



## ahenriqu3 (Ene 6, 2010)

ya va por la version 7.6 sp4


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola, las versiones a partir de la 7.2 después de un rato se cierran.

La versión 7.1 sp4 es lo más nuevo que se puede conseguir estable.

Quizás quien tenga una licencia original con una versión superior a 7.1 pueda decir si no le ocurre lo mismo.

Salu2


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 1, 2010)

Como crear los circuitos en pcb con proteun ?


----------



## Meta (Dic 19, 2010)

Atiq7 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber cual es la ultima version del Proteus, porque baje unos ejemplos y con la version que tengo no la puede abrir.
> 
> Gracias.



Ahora se puede decir la 7.2 PS2. Se sospecha que se está trabajando en paralelo otra versión más moderna adaptado a los nuevos Windows 64 bits nativos. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## nahron123 (Ene 9, 2011)

weno la ultima version de proteus es el 7.7ps2 bacan pruebenlo si pueden


----------



## Meta (Ene 9, 2011)

Cierto.

Llevan un buen tiempo con esa versión del 7.7 SP2.

Saludo.


----------



## gcgiron (Ene 19, 2011)

La version 7.7 SP2 es muy estable y corre en windows 7 64bit


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 24, 2011)

En su web (http://www.labcenter.com/support/whatsnew.cfm) dicen que van por la 7.8... Lástima que no se consigue en ningún lado...


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2011)

Será que nadie les iinteresa tener el 7.8, excepto que sea a partir del 7.8 SP1. Espero que en paralelo se esté trabajando la 8.0 como el nuevo MPLAB X para Linux, Mac y Windows.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/mplab/X_Beta/index.html

http://www.microchip.com/forums/f238.aspx

Ya apareferá los nuevos 7.8 y más del Proteus, no se preocupe.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 25, 2011)

ya me marearon, y al final cual es la última version ????


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2011)

LA oficial al 7.8, la que encuentras por ahí y estable es la 7.2 SP2. La 7.8 como es muy nueva es difícil de conseguir, si lo haces, el programa tiene fallos, el típico es que se te cierra de repente y puedes perder los trabajos realizados.


----------



## gregoriorg (Ene 25, 2011)

hola a todos, no puedo instalar el proteus 7.6 al momento de darle en update me dice wrong folder. desde luego que le indico la ruta por defecto, no se en que otra direccion la pueda aplicar, Gracias por la atencion


----------



## electropillo (Mar 2, 2011)

yo acabo de descargar la version 7.0 es algo antigua x lo q lei pero no se como sera ¿algunos consejos si alguien la uso?


----------



## Meta (Mar 2, 2011)

La última es la 7.8 y no conozco a nadie que lo tenga.


----------



## xyboni (Abr 15, 2012)

pues el ultimo es el 7.9 sp1 ararece en su portal http://www.labcenter.com/index.cfm


----------



## miguelus (May 27, 2012)

Buenas noches.
Última versión del Proteus, 7.10 SP0 instalada hace 10 minutos y funcionando perfectamente 

Sal U2


----------



## Meta (May 28, 2012)

Gracias por el aviso. Mejor esperar con el 7.10 SP2 por lo menos. ¿El 8.0 para cuándo, jejjjjjej?


----------



## neukelkm (Jul 16, 2012)

miguelus tienes el link para instalar proteus 7.10 ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2012)

Está un poco mas arriba:
http://www.labcenter.com/index.cfm


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 17, 2012)

es la version estudiantil o la full ? 

cual seria la ultima version full full que se puede conseguir ? 

gracias



yo uso la 7.2 profesional y es una masa! no se si habra una version mejor del proteus, saludos!


----------



## RobertsonX (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola que tal , buenas noches te comento que la última versión de Proteus Professional es la 7.11 pero aún no está disponible para su descarga, en cambio la última versión disponible para descargar es la 7.10  es una versión totalmente completa que no trae errores como la version 7.8 que anteriormente la tenía, como te comento búscala y verás, es muy fácil de encontrarla y no requiere de mucho tiempo al descargarla.


----------



## Meta (Oct 26, 2012)

El Proteus 8.0 no sale ni a la de tres, y totalmente compatible con los 64 bits aunque sea.


----------



## RobertsonX (Oct 26, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> El Proteus 8.0 no sale ni a la de tres, y totalmente compatible con los 64 bits aunque sea.



Hola, buenas tardes, te recalco que no he dicho que hay o habrá el Proteus Professional 8.0 lo que yo digo es que ya hay al menos hasta cuando revise la versión 7.10 SP0 disponible para su descarga, mientras que aún está en construcción la versión 7.11; prueba de ello esta en esta imagen que adjunto a continuación.


----------



## Meta (Oct 26, 2012)

Te creo, solo opinaba. Y gracias por la información.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 24, 2013)

Ahora ya esta lista la version 8 de proteus, lo novedoso de esta version es que tiene un compilador para que puedas programar tu micro y simularlo... todo en uno simulador, compilador y diseñador de PCBs esta genial!!


----------

